# Interior Cleaning



## Cronas (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi All, what do you use to clean your dash and the doorcards? I have always had black plastics inside my cars and have always used autoglym vinyl and rubber care with spectacular results. I have recently bought my TT and gave it it's first clean at the weekend and this stuff just didn't seem to work. I got wet shiny patches on the areas where the cloth was first applied to the surface or the areas that I sprayed and the grey parts of the interior didn't seem to have an even shine. Please help.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

most of the time I use a damp cloth but the odd time it needs a bit extra I use Mr Shean


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I find pledge works OK


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

Just a microfiber and paint brush for all the nooks and crannies does the trick for me, although last time i cleaned it I used autoglym rubber and vinyl care last time as I had some scuffs on my door cards and sills and it has not made mine go shiney at all


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I like to use Megs APC cut 4:1 with water and a MF to clean and then dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing, again buffing lightly with a MF to give a matte finish.


----------



## Ian_Mac (Jan 13, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> I like to use Megs APC cut 4:1 with water and a MF to clean and then dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing, again buffing lightly with a MF to give a matte finish.


I to go with the Poorboys dressing, sounds like you may need to give the dash a good cleaning before applying any product. When I got the TT I used some fairy in warm water to take the muck off before using the Poorboys, looks 100% better now.

This is the only dash pic I have an as example here, maybe a bit too sunny.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> most of the time I use a damp cloth but the odd time it needs a bit extra I use Mr Shean


I still cant believe you use Mr Sheen!!!!!!

Have you tried Mr Muscle on the exhausts and wheels?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > most of the time I use a damp cloth but the odd time it needs a bit extra I use Mr Shean
> ...


Yep that works well also but I now use Virosol


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

ive just bought virosol,is it any good?and what else do you use it for?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I use either Einzett Cockpit Premium or 303 Aerospace Protectant


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

NickP said:


> I use either Einzett Cockpit Premium or 303 Aerospace Protectant


Its easy to spot fellow detailingworld members  
Dont you just love the group buy sections. The missus now has ownership of my bank cards
Si


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

redsi72 said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > I use either Einzett Cockpit Premium or 303 Aerospace Protectant
> ...


hehehe there is certainly a trend... Gummi Pflege is a DW trade mark aswell. hehe


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi, you beat me to it. Cleaned the interior tonight and i am fed up buying different products which dont seem to work.  I've tried premium brands like Meguiars and also Simoniz, Turtle Wax etc. and all with the same crap results. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Come on you guys, you know your're stuff, please please give us some guidance. :?

Thanks


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

if a damp cloth doesnt work; What Nick P said above :wink:


----------

